# does the tv scare the fish



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

ok here's my ? Does my fish get spooked by the tv it is about maybe 16 in away i think the flashes scare them! Any ideas? ALSO my yellow lab sometimes his face turns gray & i see stripes in him from time / time


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

When I first set my tank up, The fish were juvies, and would run and hide when stuff on the TV would get crazy bright, or lots of flickering. Sometimes a hard Bass hit from the surround sound still spooks them briefly, but they pretty much ignore the tv now. As for the Lab, I dont keep Mbuna, but *** read that its either a sign of stress, or sign of a hybridization in the lineage.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have a 55" TV about 2.5' from my mbuna tank. Only use it for Xbox and Netflix. Never noticed them react negatively to it.

An old post that May interest you about your bearded lab: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=282513


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

My tank is very close to my tank, about 16" or so. The fish never react to anything on the screen.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sure, fish could get spooked by moving lights/ images. And also fish can get used to it and ignore the TV/ lights/ people. Fish have instinct to avoid fast predators, who strike in a flash.

It could depend on many factors. Maybe the angle of the light from the TV gets refracted funny and scares them. Maybe one of the fish is real panicky and the rest react to him.


----------

